# Who would be interested ???



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

One last thing and I'm sure it most of you would know - you are responsible for shipping charges when mailing out the gift not the person you are sending it to, and would like to have all presents shipped out no later than Dec 15th - that way there they will recieve it by Christmas.
-Matt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

12 views and NO ONE is interested ???


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd be in for this; I almost always participate in the "pay-it-forward" threads.

...........and I have some new-in-box cool archery swag I'd be happy to gift to someone.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds good Mike ! I'd like to get atleast 30 ppl or more to get this going !!! Anyone else interested ???


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm in. Let me know if it's a go so I don't sign up for 2!!!!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Going to try and get this started around the first of October - give's ppl time to get stuff and mail it out ! What I will do is start a new thread for the sign up and also a " I would like this " thread to give people an idea what ppl are looking for or need ! Once again this is a WHAT YOU CAN AFFORD event - I don't want to see any bashing due to a low price gift ! Some people cannot afford alot due to Employment reasons like myself but would still like to participate !!!
Once again this will be a ARCHERY / HUNTING Event " gift's " This seems like it could be a great event.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone else be interested in this ????


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm in!!


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

ttt

Post up fellas; I have swag I'd love to gift for the season. 

Hoyt swag, Muzzy stuff, APA stuff, Easton, Victory, Bohning, Dead Down Wind, Tru-Van, NAP, Starrflight Fobs, Limbsaver stabs......and probably more if I dug a bit.:wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Start posting up guys and gals - Going to try and start this in about 2 weeks !!!! Should be fun !


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

TTT - I'm still in!!!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Will be closing this thread - Official Sign Up is UP !!!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

This time it's for good.


----------

